# My VeloVie...(cross post)



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I haven't seen many VeloVie's on the forum so I thought I'd throw pics of my bike up in here as well as the main bicycle forum. I'll also throw ride reports of the frame/fork after I get some meaningful time on them.

My reasoning for going with VeloVie...Well, my team is sponsored by them so we got a sweet deal on the bike as well as a team paint job  

With that said, they are gaining a great reputation for good service and building very good racing bikes, a company without the name cachet as others, but with bikes every bit as nice.

My frame is considered a 53cm...though it's really a 55cm due to top tube length. I'm not sure of the weight of the frame, but one of my teammates weighed his 56 in at 1079 grams for the frame and 367 grams for the fork. Not bad weights and for the price, very nice.

My build is this:

09 SRAM Rival components (shifters, dérailleurs, crank, bottom bracket)
Gearing 53/39 front - 12/26 rear
Tektro brakes
Ritchey Pro bar
Thompson seatpost and stem
Selle San Marco Glamour Aspide seat
Forte pedals (cheap but work well and not to heavy)
Front wheel: 28 hole Dura Ace hub, 14/15 butted spokes radial laced to a Mavic Open Pro rim.
Rear wheel: 32 hole Powertap Pro +, 14/15 butted spokes 2 cross lacing to a Mavic Open Pro rim.
Micheline Pro Race 3 tires

Total weight of my bike with Powertap, computer and bottle cage is 17 pounds 6 ounces, which is very acceptable for me.

*Edit: Update on ride after several hundred miles and a race under the VeloVie's belt*

_Overall....an excellent bike, especially for the money.

The bike has proven to be stiff in all the right areas. The bottom bracket and head tube areas are very stiff on the bike so out of the saddle climbing and sprinting are nothing but power to the ground. The overall ride of the bike is stiff, with just a little bit of vertical compliance. Chip Seal roads I used to hate riding on...now, they are not so bad. I still get that jarring sensation I did on past bikes, but it's muted just a little giving a more comfortable ride.

Handling wise, it's quick! This is probably the fastest turning bike I've ridden and reacts with just the smallest input. This could be a factor of the smaller frame size, or just the design of the bike in general, but when I think of where I want it...it's there already. I've had the bike up to the mid 40 mph range so far and at that speed it's fairly stable, but still has the ability to make directional changes very quickly. For crits, this bike will be awesome! The bike dives into corners and holds a line with ease.

Basically...I'm impressed with the frame/fork and am happy with the build I went with. For the racing crowd, VeloVie should be looked at by all that want a bike that puts the power to the ground. If you are just looking for a bike for centuries and recreational rides the ride may be a bit too harsh for you. This is definitely a race bike!_


Here are some pics:


----------



## Frankinnj (Feb 8, 2009)

I am glad someone made a thread for Velo Vie. I just got mine on March 1st. I love it.
Vitesse 300
Sram Force Group
EA70 Wheels
Selle Italia Saddle


----------

